# San Francisco Residents - Advice ASAP!!!



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Long story short is my brother is going down to San Francisco within a few days and I really want him to pickup for me a bottle of Montecristo 12 year old rum. He said he'll do it as long as I find out where to get it.

I've tried google and can't seem to find somewhere that sells it.

Does anyone who lives down there know where to pickup a bottle?

If yes, please let me know the name of the store, address, and rough cost of the bottle.

I tried it in Vegas recently at Casa Fuente and loved it ever since, but in Toronto Canada they don't sell it unless I order a case of it, which is way out of my price range.

Any help would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Tell him to go to Beverages & More! They are all over the SF Bay Area..

Here's a link to their online store. He can even order online and pick up at a close-by store..

http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...Ne=&No=&Ntt=Montecristo&Ntk=All&D=Montecristohttp://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...0&Ne=&No=&Ntt=Montecristo&Ntk=All&D=Montecris


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> Tell him to go to Beverages & More! They are all over the SF Bay Area..
> 
> Here's a link to their online store. He can even order online and pick up at a close-by store..
> 
> http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...Ne=&No=&Ntt=Montecristo&Ntk=All&D=Montecristohttp://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...0&Ne=&No=&Ntt=Montecristo&Ntk=All&D=Montecris


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ironfreak said:


> Tell him to go to Beverages & More! They are all over the SF Bay Area..
> 
> Here's a link to their online store. He can even order online and pick up at a close-by store..
> 
> http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...Ne=&No=&Ntt=Montecristo&Ntk=All&D=Montecristohttp://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...0&Ne=&No=&Ntt=Montecristo&Ntk=All&D=Montecris


Unless he is driving, he won't be able to fly home with it.
Good call on BevMo tho. :tu


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Unless he is driving, he won't be able to fly home with it.
> Good call on BevMo tho. :tu


Ya, I didn't think about that.. Those damn airlines rules on liquids..

Hmm.. I would assume he could pack/ship it back to Canada and hope it makes it through customs?


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Unless he is driving, he won't be able to fly home with it.
> Good call on BevMo tho. :tu


If you put it your checked baggage, you should be ok. You just can't carry it on unless you get it at the duty free shop.


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Tell him to buy a styro shipper at BevMo, they are a few dollars, then he can check it with the luggage, the bottle will be safe and sound even if luggage is thrown against a wall.


----------



## Big Bluto (May 14, 2008)

I saw two bottles at the Bevmo in Colma which is not too far from SFO...


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

tsolomon said:


> If you put it your checked baggage, you should be ok. You just can't carry it on unless you get it at the duty free shop.


I've done this plenty of times, never had a problem.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

@ BevMo In SF there is 1 bottle of 12 year old showing on the shelf at the Van Ness location, 2 @ the Geary Blvd. location and 2 @ the Bayshore Blvd location.

Checked, the bottle should be fine.


----------

